# breeding gazebo pics...cool



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some may have seen this but i just did and thought it was cool, I wish I could find plans for it. I wonder how the owner likes it? anyone know Glenn Shrader?http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/BREEDING_ GAZEBO.htm


----------

